# CanJam @ RMAF 2015, Oct. 2-4, 2015 -- The Exhibitors!



## jude

*2015 CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, October 2-4, 2015*​  ​ ​  
 Get your ears ready, because the list of exhibitors at the 2015 CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest is bigger than ever, with over 50 companies coming to Denver to showcase the very best in headphone audio and personal audio! Here is the current list of exhibitors at 2015 CanJam @ RMAF:
  
*- The Exhibitors -*​​  ​ 
 
1964 Ears
  
Alclair
  
ALO Audio
  
Apogee Electronics
  
Astell&Kern
  
Atomic Floyd
  
Audeze
  
Audiofly
  
AudioQuest
  
Audio Zenith
  
Auteur Audio
  
Avatar Acoustics / iFi Audio
  
beyerdynamic
  
Campfire Audio
  
Cardas
  
Cavalli Audio
  
CEntrance
  
Comply
  
Creative Labs
  
Darin Fong
  
Echobox Audio
  
Final Audio
  
Fostex
  
HeadAmp
  
HeadRoom
  
HiFiMAN
  
Jaben
  
JDS Labs
  
JH Audio
  
JPS Labs / Abyss
  
Kimber Kable
  
KOSS
  
ListenUp / Sony
  
Lotoo
  
Lyrus Audio
  
MIT Cables
  
Moon Audio
  
MrSpeakers
  
Noble Audio
  
oBravo
  
OPPO
  
Parasound
  
Pendulumic
  
Pioneer
  
Questyle
  
RHA
  
Rutherford Audio
  
Schiit Audio
  
Sennheiser
  
Soekris Engineering ApS
  
Tel Wire
  
Torque
  
Trueharmonix
  
Ultimate Ears
  
Unique Melody
  
V-MODA
  
Westone
  
WireWorld
  
Woo Audio
 
  
 There are so many exhibitors this year that we've extended our growth into the hotel, with exhibitors in the huge Rocky Mountain Event Center (where we've been since 2009), and now further expanded into the hotel's Atrium area! Here's our _Head-Fi TV _preview of CanJam @ RMAF 2015!
  
 ​ 
  
  ​
*Click here* to see a complete list of exhibitors at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, both inside and outside the CanJam area. Is there a DAC, turntable, CD player, loudspeaker, or any other type of high-end audio component you want to hear?  Chances are it'll be at RMAF. You’ll also be able to enjoy great music, discussion panels and keynotes, and, of course, the camaraderie of having thousands of like-minded audio geeks in the same place for a whole weekend!
  
*ATTENTION EXHIBITORS: *For more information--and to sign up for measurement appointments at Audio Precision's Plugfest @ RMAF suite--please *click here*.
  
 Again, subscribe to this thread to keep abreast of updates and announcements.
  
 We'll see you in Denver, October 2-4, 2015!


----------



## longbowbbs

I will be there! Can't wait!


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll be there as well. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## greekgod

Looking forward to it! Is Viva Audio going to be there? I really want to hear their Egoista headphone amp.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

*le sigh* how bout an Appalachian Mountains audio fest ehh ehh * nudge nudge wink wink* !!??!?


----------



## Japheel

army-firedawg said:


> *le sigh* how bout an Appalachian Mountains audio fest ehh ehh * nudge nudge wink wink* !!??!?


 
 haha, yeah... too far for me as well.


----------



## mscott58

Looking forward to it my friends!

And will we have a SWAG again this year? 

Cheers


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Congrats Jude, Warren and everyone @ Head-Fi.


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> And will we have a SWAG again this year?


 
  
 I believe both @bearFNF and I are hoping they have another one. We're coming to win this year!


----------



## bearFNF

axelcloris said:


> I believe both @bearFNF
> and I are hoping they have another one. We're coming to win this year!



You know it. If there is SWAG I'm in.

Delta says 21 days till check-in...


----------



## warrenpchi

Well, technically it's SHaG... as opposed to Scavenger Wunt and Giveaway.


----------



## mscott58

warrenpchi said:


> Well, technically it's SHaG... as opposed to Scavenger Wunt and Giveaway.




But I'm hunting for wabbits!


----------



## Hansotek

YEEESSS! I'm in. Can't wait!


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> YEEESSS! I'm in. Can't wait!


 
  
 I gotta see you there? Aw man...


----------



## longbowbbs

hansotek said:


> YEEESSS! I'm in. Can't wait!


 
 Yes! Another Wisconsonite!


----------



## warrenpchi

mscott58 said:


> But I'm wunting for wabbits!


 
  
 FTFY.


----------



## mscott58

warrenpchi said:


> FTFY.




Thanks Bro


----------



## Questyle

All of us at Questyle Audio are greatly looking forward to CanJam@RMAF!!​ See you all in Denver!!


----------



## Frank I

Our team is  looking forward to coming. We have about 6 of us covering this year CanJam. Cant wait to see some of our friends.


----------



## Bansaku

Teak Audio????


----------



## Demo3

I'm there SWaG or no SWaG.


----------



## Allanmarcus

army-firedawg said:


> *le sigh* how bout an Appalachian Mountains audio fest ehh ehh * nudge nudge wink wink* !!??!?


 

 lyou mean like the Capitol Audio Fest only 5 hours away?


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'll be there, and I'm bringing a friend too. Anyone else from New Mexico gonna be there?


----------



## Audio 1

Looking forward to another awesome Canjam!


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > YEEESSS! I'm in. Can't wait!
> ...



You know you like it.


----------



## Hansotek

longbowbbs said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > YEEESSS! I'm in. Can't wait!
> ...



Yeah! I love it when I find other Wisconsonites on Head-Fi! This is already awesome.


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Well, technically it's SHaG... as opposed to Scavenger Wunt and Giveaway.


 

 AWW snap, I thought something looked *off *there. Heh, SHaG it is..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It could have been Scavenger Wish and Giveaway...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So when are peeps getting in? I will be there Wednesday just after noon.


----------



## nepherte

I praise myself lucky being around for RMAF. Thank god for business trip.


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, technically it's SHaG... as opposed to Scavenger Wunt and Giveaway.
> ...


 
 Thursday around Noon for me.


----------



## mscott58

longbowbbs said:


> Thursday around Noon for me.




A few hours later on Thursday for me.


----------



## longbowbbs

mscott58 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday around Noon for me.
> ...


 
 We're getting the band back together!


----------



## mscott58

longbowbbs said:


> We're getting the band back together!




Totally!


----------



## musicman59

Can't wait! I'll see you there. Arriving Friday early morning.


----------



## Hansotek

Early morning Friday for me too.


----------



## bolognesiluca

V-MODA Team is looking forward to another great CanJam @RMAF!
 See you there Head-Fiers!


----------



## drgajet

Wow! I go to sleep and this starts. I'll be there for all the fun, friends, and audio goodies. I will drive down Wednesday afternoon unless I have a good reason to come earlier or I just can't stand the wait.

Jim


----------



## Stillhart

I will be there!  Looking forward to seeing some folks in person again and meeting some others in person for the first time.  This is going to be epic!


----------



## AxelCloris

longbowbbs said:


> Thursday around Noon for me.


 

 My flight lands around 11:30am, carpool from the airport? It was about $35-40 for Uber to shuttle me from the hotel to the airport last year.


----------



## Frank I

Brian - Super shuttle on the website is lot cheaper go tp rmaf site and get the discounted rate. I get on aa 10:15 and have a car  rental will be driving  Kove too.


----------



## musicman59

frank i said:


> Brian - Super shuttle on the website is lot cheaper go tp rmaf site and get the discounted rate. I get on aa 10:15 and have a car  rental will be driving  Kove too.


 
 Frank,
 I get there at 10:03 on Delta. When are you getting back?


----------



## Frank I

musicman59 said:


> Frank,
> I get there at 10:03 on Delta. When are you getting back?


 
 I can give you ride there Jose - I arrive at 10:10 on 10/1 and leave on Sunday for a 4:10 flight so leaving about 1:30 hotel


----------



## velvetx

I'm coming via Southwest but not till later at night since my work needs me.  Looking forward to meeting everyone as this is my first RMAF.


----------



## mscott58

I arrive ~2pm MT on Thursday if anyone wants to try to carpool. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

And @warrenpchi do we only get badges after attending? I need me some flippin' badges man!


----------



## warrenpchi

We're doing badges?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
  
 Please remember that, unless you want to traumatize yourself for life, UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES should you order the Lobster Mac-N-Cheese.  Consider yourself warned.


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> We're doing badges?
> 
> [rule]
> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
> ...


thanks for bringing back my nighmares...I had almost forgotten about that whole thing. ..


----------



## mscott58

warrenpchi said:


> We're doing badges?
> 
> [rule]
> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
> ...




LOL! Nicely played Warren


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> We're doing badges?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We did try to tell you not to order it....


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Please remember that, unless you want to traumatize yourself for life, UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES should you order the Lobster Mac-N-Cheese.  Consider yourself warned.


 
  
 Pretty sure you're the only one to blame for that train wreck.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Pretty sure you're the only one to blame for that train wreck.




Exactly


----------



## musicman59

frank i said:


> I can give you ride there Jose - I arrive at 10:10 on 10/1 and leave on Sunday for a 4:10 flight so leaving about 1:30 hotel


 
 Thanks Frank. I am leaving on Sunday at 5:20. I will Send you a PM.


----------



## greekgod

I'll bite. What is the story behind the infamous lobster mac and cheese?


----------



## joe

I don't think I even know... but I suspect digestion issues.


----------



## warrenpchi

I'm a Mac-n'-Cheese lover... or was before I started cutting back on carbs.  A couple of years ago, at CanJam @ RMAF 2013, I saw the Lobster Mac-n'-Cheese on the hotel restaurant's menu and decided to try it.  I figured that I like Mac-n'-Cheese, and I like lobster, what could go wrong?  It's like one of the worst things I've ever eaten (and I've tried all kinds of crazy things like brain and such mind you).  I can't quite describe the flavor, but it's akin to how I imagine what a plate of hot toes and ass would taste like.  I gave up after a few bites... horrified at how wrong Mac-n'-Cheese can get.
  
 Last year, we're all sitting down at dinner the night before the show (I think?).  BearFNF had gotten into town a little later I believe, and he hadn't eaten yet as we were all planning to dine together.  So as you can imagine, he was pretty hungry.  _BTW, a whole bunch of us have become good friends from multiple CanJams over the years, so we all look forward to each others' company as well as the show itself.  It's like a reunion for us.  Neither here nor there, but I just wanted to explain why it was important that we all ate together._  Anyway, there were a lot of us at a long table and he was pretty far away from me.  I wasn't paying attention to what he ordered, and guess what he got.  Hot toes and ass.  Sorry, I meant Lobster Mac-n'-Cheese.
  
 When it finally came, and he dug into it hungrily, he discovered what I discovered the year before... hot toes and ass.  I think a few people around him sampled it to confirm the semblance to hot toes and ass.  It was a tragic moment to be sure... but the looks on peoples faces as they confirmed the hot toes and ass sentiment was rather comical.  BearFNF wound up ordering a pizza from outside the hotel (the kitchen was closing down by then).  Ironically, the pizza ended up tasting better than what most of us ordered.
  
 I also discovered that night that I have come to develop a specific gag reflex associated with Lobster Mac-n'-Cheese.  Actually, we don't need to go there.
  
 But my overall point is, for your sake, and mine, and for the good of all mankind - don't order the Lobster Mac-n'-Cheese.


----------



## AxelCloris

I propose this year we launch the inaugural CanJam @ RMAF Lobster Mac-N-Cheese Challenge. Cost of admission into the contest is the price of the dish, and the first person to clean their plate wins some sort of prize along with a beer to cleanse the palette. Losers have to deal with the aftertaste and the shame of defeat.


----------



## warrenpchi

axelcloris said:


> I propose this year we launch the inaugural CanJam @ RMAF Lobster Mac-N-Cheese Challenge. Cost of admission into the contest is the price of the dish, and the first person to clean their plate wins some sort of prize. Losers have to deal with the aftertaste and the shame of defeat.


 

 I regret that I must withdraw from said challenge due to injuries.  Y'all go right ahead!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Winner shall be rewarded with a heaping plate of Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> I regret that I must withdraw from said challenge due to injuries.  Y'all go right ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What better way to clear the memory of hot toes and ass than deep fried genitalia?


----------



## warrenpchi

axelcloris said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > I regret that I must withdraw from said challenge due to injuries.  Y'all go right ahead!
> ...


 

 RIGHT?!


----------



## Frank I

Ok the rides are all squared away I am picking up  three to drive tom the hotel on Thursday! Eric,Jose and Aaron.


----------



## matthewhypolite

Was hoping to tend canjam this year but don't think I could make this one, ill see, next year for sure if not


----------



## bearFNF

Just give a plain old mac 'n' cheese and all will be right with the world. 

Oh and now that I think about it... Delta says 19 days till I can check-in. ..  (yes, you might get tired of me saying this  )


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 19 days till I can check-in. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, no, it's a good reminder for me.


----------



## AxelCloris

bearfnf said:


> Just give a plain old mac 'n' cheese and all will be right with the world.
> 
> Oh and now that I think about it... Delta says 19 days till I can check-in. ..
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm counting down until Mexico currently. I'll count down to RMAF once I'm back in The States. 10 days until check-in!


----------



## Allanmarcus

joe said:


> I don't think I even know... but I suspect digestion issues.




We may need you to A/B test to validate your claim. Make sure the heat levels are calibrated. Some people might prefer hot ass to hot lobster.


----------



## drgajet

Thanks for the reminder guys. I will NOT be partaking in said challenge either as I verified the taste of the dish. Hot toes and ass was verified. I think they have even finally changed the menu to state that.

Jim


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> Thanks for the reminder guys. I will NOT be partaking in said challenge either as I verified the taste of the dish. Hot toes and ass was verified. I think they have even finally changed the menu to state that.
> 
> Jim


 
 Hey guys - I don't recommend doing a Google search for "hot toes and ass" if you're at work...
  
 Let's just say Lobster Mac'n Cheese is not at the top of that menu!


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> I'm a Mac-n'-Cheese lover... or was before I started cutting back on carbs.  A couple of years ago, at CanJam @ RMAF 2013, I saw the Lobster Mac-n'-Cheese on the hotel restaurant's menu and decided to try it.  I figured that I like Mac-n'-Cheese, and I like lobster, what could go wrong?  It's like one of the worst things I've ever eaten (and I've tried all kinds of crazy things like brain and such mind you).  I can't quite describe the flavor, but it's akin to how I imagine what a plate of hot toes and ass would taste like.  I gave up after a few bites... horrified at how wrong Mac-n'-Cheese can get.
> 
> Last year, we're all sitting down at dinner the night before the show (I think?).  BearFNF had gotten into town a little later I believe, and he hadn't eaten yet as we were all planning to dine together.  So as you can imagine, he was pretty hungry.  _BTW, a whole bunch of us have become good friends from multiple CanJams over the years, so we all look forward to each others' company as well as the show itself.  It's like a reunion for us.  Neither here nor there, but I just wanted to explain why it was important that we all ate together._  Anyway, there were a lot of us at a long table and he was pretty far away from me.  I wasn't paying attention to what he ordered, and guess what he got.  Hot toes and ass.  Sorry, I meant Lobster Mac-n'-Cheese.
> 
> ...


 
 I was sitting across from Bearfnf watching the drama unfold....it is not nice to enjoy the despair of others right? (ROFLMAO....)


----------



## warrenpchi

matthewhypolite said:


> Was hoping to tend canjam this year but don't think I could make this one, ill see, next year for sure if not


 
  




  


allanmarcus said:


> We may need you to A/B test to validate your claim. Make sure the heat levels are calibrated. Some people might prefer hot ass to hot lobster.


 
  
 Toes, don't forget toes.
  


bearfnf said:


> Just give a plain old mac 'n' cheese and all will be right with the world.


 
  
 I dunno... emotional scars run deep my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


drgajet said:


> Hot toes and ass was verified.


 
  
 This is one time when I wish my impressions *weren't* accurate.
  


> Originally Posted by *mscott58* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys - I don't recommend doing a Google search for "hot toes and ass" if you're at work...


 
  
 Lol, only you would... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


longbowbbs said:


> I was sitting across from Bearfnf watching the drama unfold....it is not nice to enjoy the despair of others right? (ROFLMAO....)


 
  
 I swear I didn't know he ordered that!  For sure I would have waived him off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe.


----------



## bearFNF

Agreed, but I also have very fond memories from my childhood of very good mac 'n' cheese.  It was also a staple diet when I was in college.
 On the other hand however, I have some bad memories of lobster, so it evens out I guess.
 I am so confused now...time for another beer and maybe crack open one of the experimental whiskeys I just purchased...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh snap. I just realized I am listening to John Cafferty and the beaver brown band - "Emotional Storm".... coincidence? I think not, it must be a warning...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


warrenpchi said:


> I dunno... emotional scars run deep my friend.


----------



## longbowbbs

> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I was sitting across from Bearfnf watching the drama unfold....it is not nice to enjoy the despair of others right? (ROFLMAO....)
> ...


 
 I doubt it...No one can look away from a train wreck!


----------



## mscott58

longbowbbs said:


> I doubt it...No one can look away from a train wreck!


 
 And I think Warren should get some type of special award for his unique phrasing. 
  
 "hot toes and ass" - for the lobster M&C. 
  
 "vaginal" - his description of the HD650's. 
  
 Lord know what other terms he's put out there, but I'm eager to see what comes next!


----------



## longbowbbs

mscott58 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it...No one can look away from a train wreck!
> ...


 
 I am guessing the word "Moist" will be there somewhere....Chocolate cake for dessert?


----------



## mscott58

longbowbbs said:


> I am guessing the word "Moist" will be there somewhere....Chocolate cake for dessert?


 
 Nice Eric! Given how he used "moist" along with the 650's I now think I might not ever look at a chocolate cake the same way again...


----------



## longbowbbs

mscott58 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I am guessing the word "Moist" will be there somewhere....Chocolate cake for dessert?
> ...


 
 ....and....I think we will stop there......


----------



## drgajet

Awwwww, it was just getting fun.


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> Awwwww, it was just getting fun.


 
 To be continued over beers in Denver my friends...


----------



## Allanmarcus

mscott58 said:


> To be continued over beers in Denver my friends...


 

 meet when and where for dinner?


----------



## mscott58

allanmarcus said:


> meet when and where for dinner?


 
 I have dinner already set for Thursday, but have Friday and Saturday open. 
  
 Maybe some lobster mac and cheese at the hotel? Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Actually I've found at CanJam's that it's a bit easier to schedule breakfasts than dinner, as they're a bit more time-bound. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## warrenpchi

Lol, as some of you know, I've long harbored a desire to do one-word reviews.
  
 I know it can be done, I've done it.  It takes as much thought as a full review, plus a decent vocabulary, and impeccable diction, but it can be done.


----------



## Stillhart

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, as some of you know, I've long harbored a desire to do one-word reviews.
> 
> I know it can be done, I've done it.  It takes as much thought as a full review, plus a decent vocabulary, and impeccable diction, but it can be done.


 
  
 You've got my axe vote!


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, as some of you know, I've long harbored a desire to do one-word reviews.
> 
> I know it can be done, I've done it.  It takes as much thought as a full review, plus a decent vocabulary, and impeccable diction, but it can be done.


 
 You could do that using only the word "Dude"  It is all the tone and inflection.


----------



## velvetx

Just booked my hotel and rental car.  If anyone is coming into Denver Airport around 10:30pm and is in need of a ride to their hotel let me know.  Everything is finally coming together really excited as this is my first RMAF.


----------



## Stillhart

longbowbbs said:


> You could do that using only the word "Dude"  It is all the tone and inflection.


 
  
 Dude.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## longbowbbs

stillhart said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > You could do that using only the word "Dude"  It is all the tone and inflection.
> ...




 Dude!


----------



## Barra

Looks like I am going to fly in to make CAMJAM again. It was very eye opening last year to be able to A/B so much equipment. This year, there is that much more to hear.


----------



## Barra

Is there going to be a Caylx M to hear this year? It was elusive and not represented last year so I have yet to hear it.


----------



## mikesale

I am excited as well! Can't wait to check out everything I missed spending time with last year and making some final decisions on upgrades of headphone & amp for @home and mobile.


----------



## Allanmarcus

"Headroom’s Airstream is hitting this road this October…Destination Denver, CO, October 2, 2015 – A Must Listen for all Headphone Enthusiasts."
  
 This ought to be interesting.
  
 http://www.headphone.com/blogs/news/34654341-livin-the-airstream-dream/


----------



## nepherte

Really excited to attend Canjam@RMAF this year. Missed the one in London because of work flying me back and forth between Denver and Belgium. Luckily there's one in Denver too! I'll be around the next few months minus a week or 2.


----------



## warrenpchi

nepherte said:


> Really excited to attend Canjam@RMAF this year. Missed the one in London because of work flying me back and forth between Denver and Belgium. Luckily there's one in Denver too! I'll be around the next few months minus a week or 2.


 

 The stars truly aligned for you on this one!


----------



## emptymt

I wish we have more events down in Australia T_T


----------



## immtbiker

It will be better than a *good *day at work as long as it doesn't snow. 
  
 In Denver  one never knows. 
  
 BTW- Hungry people should never order _fresh _seafood from a landlocked state!


----------



## vickie2006

They publish new earphones in this fest? or it's just a fan fest?

 Because i want to buy new earphones.


----------



## bearFNF

immtbiker said:


> It will be better than a *good* day at work as long as it doesn't snow.
> 
> In Denver  one never knows.
> 
> BTW- Hungry people should never order [COLOR=FF0000]_fresh_[/COLOR] seafood from a landlocked state! :basshead:



Funny thing is that the bad experience I had with lobster was in Groton CT. So you never know what you will get.


----------



## Allanmarcus

vickie2006 said:


> They publish new earphones in this fest? or it's just a fan fest?
> 
> Because i want to buy new earphones.


 

 I think all the new headphones (at the summit-fi level) have been announced. That said, there's a long list of headphones to try:
  

Beyerdynamic T1 gen 2
HiFiMan HE1000
Beyerdynamic DT1770
Pioneer SE-Master 1 
ENIGMAcoustics Dharma
KENNERTON Odin
oBravo HAMT-1 (OK, not new, but getting rave reviews)
Audio Zenith PM-X    
AudioQuest NightHawk
All the new Fostex headphones
Sennheiser HD 630VB
The whole Stax line, KingSound, The Abyss, all the grados and audezes, that distributors will no doubt have. 
Plus many IEMs, desktop amps and portable amps.
Oh, lots of DAPs too
  
 Now if you have heard all of these, you might want to stay home.


----------



## immtbiker

frank i said:


> Ok the rides are all squared away I am picking up  three to drive tom the hotel on Thursday! Eric,Jose and Aaron.


 

 I call *SHOTGUN*!!!
  
 Like the mighty Pharaoh of Egypt once said to Aaron and his brother, Moses...
  
 …So it shall be written…so it shall be done!


----------



## vickie2006

allanmarcus said:


> I think all the new headphones (at the summit-fi level) have been announced. That said, there's a long list of headphones to try:
> 
> 
> Beyerdynamic T1 gen 2
> ...


 
 hmm interesting...
 Which iem's will be published?


----------



## Allanmarcus

vickie2006 said:


> hmm interesting...
> Which iem's will be published?


 

 Sorry, no idea which IEMs might be released. The list of vendors is at the beginning of this thread, so you can look at that list to see which vendors might interest you.


----------



## velvetx

Aurisonics will be there and so will Jerry Harvey audio. Both recently release new iems


----------



## RHA Team

RHA's coming back for round three!
  
 CanJam @ RMAF was our first CanJam in 2013, excited to be back again this year with some more new gear for everyone to check out.


----------



## drgajet

rha team said:


> RHA's coming back for round three!
> 
> CanJam @ RMAF was our first CanJam in 2013, excited to be back again this year with some more new gear for everyone to check out.




Can't wait to see you guys again.

Jim


----------



## vickie2006

rha team said:


> RHA's coming back for round three!
> 
> CanJam @ RMAF was our first CanJam in 2013, excited to be back again this year with some more new gear for everyone to check out.


 
 Wow waiting for your release.
 Hope that you will release new Iem's.


----------



## Allanmarcus

vickie2006 said:


> Wow waiting for your release.
> Hope that you will release new Iem's.


 

 I think they just released the T20.


----------



## warrenpchi

allanmarcus said:


> vickie2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow waiting for your release.
> ...


 

 And the new S500i.


----------



## olegausany

Will be there. Already booked my flight from NYC and hotel. Should be in Denver airport 1:22am on Friday. Will bring my modded HD800 with few aftermarket cables. Hoping to try some great local beers after show


----------



## Allanmarcus

olegausany said:


> Will be there. Already booked my flight from NYC and hotel. Should be in Denver airport 1:22am on Friday. Will bring my modded HD800 with few aftermarket cables. Hoping to try some great local beers after show


 

 coors is a local beer in denver


----------



## olegausany

allanmarcus said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Will be there. Already booked my flight from NYC and hotel. Should be in Denver airport 1:22am on Friday. Will bring my modded HD800 with few aftermarket cables. Hoping to try some great local beers after show
> ...



I'm talking about great craft beers not the crap you mentioned


----------



## JK-47

allanmarcus said:


> coors is a local beer in denver


 

 Colorado Kool-Aid...lol


----------



## mscott58

olegausany said:


> I'm talking about great craft beers not the crap you mentioned


 
 Comrade Brewing Company is only ~5 miles away from the Denver Tech Center, and they have some pretty highly rated beers on BeerAdvocate. I'm always looking for new and interesting DIPA's when I travel, and they have that look good. 
  
 If you're just looking for good Denver brewed beers, Great Divide Brewing Co. is a good bet. Their Hercules DIPA is amazing and one of my all-time favorites (have some in my fridge right now). 
  
 I'm looking to try Odell Myrcenary Double IPA, which the Hyatt next to the Marriott says they serve. We'll see. Odell has some other good choices as well. 
  
 Avery is also a good Colorado craft brewery from Boulder. They'll likely have some of their beers around the Tech Center as well. 
  
 Cheers and see you there!


----------



## olegausany

mscott58 said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about great craft beers not the crap you mentioned
> ...



Thanks for advice, hopefully will be able to find a good bar serving wide selection 

Cheers and see you there


----------



## nepherte

olegausany said:


> I'm talking about great craft beers not the crap you mentioned


 

 In that case, I will bring some beer from Belgium


----------



## mscott58

nepherte said:


> In that case, I will bring some beer from Belgium


 
 Yes please, a case of La Chouffe...


----------



## Stillhart

nepherte said:


> In that case, I will bring some beer from Belgium


 
  
 Delerium, Chimay, Duppel, Hoegaarden pls!  I love me some Beligan beer!


----------



## drgajet

Oh you snooty beer guys, I'm glad I don't have a hobby/obsession like that! (Sarcastically while on head-if)


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey guys, turns out we've grown a little bit bigger since this thread was started.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here's an update:


----------



## fortitude

Can't wait to attend my first since re-locating to Denver.


----------



## mscott58

warrenpchi said:


> Hey guys, turns out we've grown a little bit bigger since this thread was started.     Here's an update:




So will CanJam someday take over all of RMAF? Ha!


----------



## drgajet

Where are going to put all these people?


----------



## AxelCloris

drgajet said:


> Where are going to put all these people?


 
  
 Going off the map, same rooms as last year. It's definitely going to be a tight squeeze.


----------



## drgajet

Full atrium, I think.


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> Full atrium, I think.


 
 That's right Jim. The atrium was just sort of random overflow (think it was just B&W, TTVJ, MIT, Burson, Comply and one or two others last year). Guessing it will be standing-room only this time.


----------



## darinf

drgajet said:


> Where are going to put all these people?


 
  
  


drgajet said:


> Full atrium, I think.


 
 YES!! Please come visit us out in the Atrium. There will be a lot of great vendors out there. 
  
 We're happy to be exhibiting at our first CanJam in Denver.


----------



## drgajet

darinf said:


> YES!! Please come visit us out in the Atrium. There will be a lot of great vendors out there.
> 
> We're happy to be exhibiting at our first CanJam in Denver.




Hey Darin,

Love your software, already have it. Looking forward to meeting you, didn't get the chance at CanJam SoCal.

Jim


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 11 days till check-in. ..


----------



## Frank I

Bob it will be good to see you bro!


----------



## bearFNF

frank i said:


> Bob it will be good to see you bro!



Yes, it will be good to see you again, too.


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> frank i said:
> 
> 
> > Bob it will be good to see you bro!
> ...


----------



## Allanmarcus

Some guy named Jude is moderating a discussion of headphone measuring standards. 

https://www.audiofest.net/event/sneak-preview-next-generation-headphone-measurement/?instance_id=665


----------



## mscott58

allanmarcus said:


> Some guy named Jude is moderating a discussion of headphone measuring standards.
> 
> https://www.audiofest.net/event/sneak-preview-next-generation-headphone-measurement/?instance_id=665




Warren - Think it's about time to bring the Jude cartoon back out!!!


----------



## drgajet

Jude T-shirts!?


----------



## warrenpchi

mscott58 said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Some guy named Jude is moderating a discussion of headphone measuring standards.
> ...


 
  
 Let's take this to PM guys - don't wanna get in trouble.


----------



## Frank I

Well we are getting close.  Cant wait to see every one been a while since last CanJam in SoCal  and last one for me till March except for CES in Vegas booked there for a week.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone up for Friday morning coffee get together, can't get badges until 11:30 (line up at 11?). Meet for coffee at 9 at the hotel for a chat?


----------



## nepherte

I can only make it on Saturday and/or Sunday. Gotta work on Friday


----------



## musicman59

Any plans for Friday night group dinner yet?


----------



## AxelCloris

musicman59 said:


> Any plans for Friday night group dinner yet?


 
  
 Hot ass and toes contest at the hotel restaurant!


----------



## musicman59

axelcloris said:


> Hot ass and toes contest at the hotel restaurant!


 
 Thanks but after Bob's experience I pass!


----------



## Allanmarcus

axelcloris said:


> Hot ass and toes contest at the hotel restaurant!




Might have to go to a different part of town for that.


----------



## olegausany

Quick question for those who don't drive should I arrange a car service pickup from airport to hotel in advance or it will be easier and cheaper to use Lyft app on my phone when i will be off the plane?


----------



## AxelCloris

olegausany said:


> Quick question for those who don't drive should I arrange a car service pickup from airport to hotel in advance or it will be easier and cheaper to use Lyft app on my phone when i will be off the plane?


 

 I was recently told about a shuttle service from the airport to the hotel that's provided by the city. It's $38 round-trip. Uber ran around that price one-way last year.
  
 https://www.audiofest.net/attending/accommodations/


----------



## olegausany

axelcloris said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question for those who don't drive should I arrange a car service pickup from airport to hotel in advance or it will be easier and cheaper to use Lyft app on my phone when i will be off the plane?
> ...



Thanks for replying but thanks to my boss I had to book hotel and flight later so had to get hotel other than the one where the event will be happening so don't think shuttle bus will work .


----------



## longbowbbs

olegausany said:


> axelcloris said:
> 
> 
> > olegausany said:
> ...


 
 I stayed at the Radisson last year and they had a shuttle that dropped me off and picked me up everyday at the Marriott. Free and handy!


----------



## bearFNF

Woot!! Delta says 7 days till I can check-in.


----------



## Allanmarcus

anyone have SennGrados to bring to RMAF? I would love to hear them.


----------



## olegausany

allanmarcus said:


> anyone have SennGrados to bring to RMAF? I would love to hear them.



What the hell is that? Never heard about it


----------



## Allanmarcus

olegausany said:


> What the hell is that? Never heard about it


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/738035/senngrado-thread
  
 Quote: from By JoeDoe 





> If you want background info, head over to the non-Grado thread. Basically a handful of modders (led by @wje) have installed the drivers from Senn's portable PX100 II in Grado-style cups with astounding results. If you're not sold yet, consider the fact that most who have tried the SG have considered, if not already sold their higher end Grados.


----------



## olegausany

allanmarcus said:


> olegausany said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is that? Never heard about it
> ...



Thanks for informing since I never had Grado headphones I never had interest in their mods


----------



## warrenpchi

Starting to get pretty excited for the show now.  My one-of-a-kind custom shirt to commemorate last year has arrived.
  

  
 My body is ready.


----------



## drgajet

Nice!


----------



## Frank I

9 day to flight- getting short and I am ready!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 4 days till I can check-in.


----------



## Cotnijoe

I'm super excited! This'll will be the first time going to canjam for me and I'll also be doing some work with an exhibitor! Hope to meet some people in person there!


----------



## ElectroMod

Hi Guys,
  
 Looking forward to seeing you all again after Canjam London, I have had a special T Shirt made to go with Warren's Trousers (sorry pant's),BA will not let me book my seat until 24hours before suckssss...
  
 Mark


----------



## warrenpchi

electromod said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all again after Canjam London, I have had a special T Shirt made to go with Warren's Trousers (sorry pant's),BA will not let me book my seat until 24hours before suckssss...


 
  
 Aye, it'll be good to see you again!
  
 BTW, I'm getting a new pair of those Schitty jeans as I've been losing weight lately.
  
 And I have a special shirt too...
  

  
 ...because I am.


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

Make sure to stop by the MrSpeakers booth to grab one of our new ETHER -C stickers designed by head fi'er @x RELIC x!


----------



## Allanmarcus

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Make sure to stop by the MrSpeakers booth to grab one of our new ETHER -C stickers designed by head fi'er @x RELIC x!


 
  
 Free Ether headphones at the MrSpeakers booth!


----------



## Allanmarcus

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Make sure to stop by the MrSpeakers booth to grab one of our new ETHER -C stickers designed by head fi'er @x RELIC x!


 
  
 So headphones users are dinosaurs???


----------



## Allanmarcus

Hey, I'm about to buy my tickets on-line for RMAF. There's a field for Coupon code. Anyone have a coupon?


----------



## velvetx

allanmarcus said:


> Hey, I'm about to buy my tickets on-line for RMAF. There's a field for Coupon code. Anyone have a coupon?


 
  
 It's 25 bucks dude....


----------



## Stillhart

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Make sure to stop by the MrSpeakers booth to grab one of our new ETHER -C stickers designed by head fi'er @x RELIC x!


 
  
 This is much more anatomically correct than @x RELIC x's last attempt.  Thank goodness!  /s
  
 Nice work, Relic!  I'm definitely grabbing one of these!
  


velvetx said:


> It's 25 bucks dude....


 
  
 Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Allanmarcus

velvetx said:


> It's 25 bucks dude....


 

 Hey, $25 is 1.3% of an Audeze LCD-3!


----------



## zive

Is anyone willing to speculate whether we will see an update to the LCD line featuring Fluxor Uniforce technology? I'm thinking it's high time now that the EL-8 has been out for about eight months and the next probable unveiling date wouldn't be until CES.
  
 Obviously only Jude or a member of Audeze staff could say with certainty one way or another but has anyone heard rumors of the new technology making it to the LCD


----------



## Stillhart

zive said:


> Is anyone willing to speculate whether we will see an update to the LCD line featuring Fluxor Uniforce technology? I'm thinking it's high time now that the EL-8 has been out for about eight months and the next probable unveiling date wouldn't be until CES.
> 
> Obviously only Jude or a member of Audeze staff could say with certainty one way or another but has anyone heard rumors of the new technology making it to the LCD


 
  
 Some might argue that the technology wasn't particularly successful on the EL-8 so they'd have no reason to bring it to the LCD line...


----------



## velvetx

stillhart said:


> Some might argue that the technology wasn't particularly successful on the EL-8 so they'd have no reason to bring it to the LCD line...


 
  
 I agree, personally I didn't like either EL-8 model especially how heavy the cans are.


----------



## zive

I suppose you're right, as the EL-8 obviously has not won the same acclaim as the LCD line, but the Fluxor technology is just one of several possible explanations for the mixed reviews they have received. I was looking back at Tyll's post over at InnerFidelity in which he mentions his conversation with Alex from Audeze and how he had "predicted" the implementation of Fazor and then Fluxor technology so the implementation of the second technology seemed like a logical next step.
  
 I'm only asking because I'm in the market for a new pair of LCD-3's and it's been well over a year since the LCD line has been updated. It seems like the Fluxor addition would be the most obvious candidate as far as changes go.


----------



## x RELIC x

allanmarcus said:


> So headphones users are dinosaurs???




Big enough sound for dinosaurs?


----------



## x RELIC x

stillhart said:


> This is much more anatomically correct than @x RELIC x
> 's last attempt.  Thank goodness!  /s
> 
> Nice work, Relic!  I'm definitely grabbing one of these!
> ...




Lol, thanks! That last one was pretty funny though. 10 minute finger painting on the iPad is fun hahaha.


----------



## richard51

i an envious of all of you that can assist and view the canjam...for me the must hear is : the  Russian Kennerton Odin headphone, i want to read about reviews and impressions of this can that is in the same league for many european forums with  the Abyss...If you go there dont miss that...


----------



## Stillhart

richard51 said:


> i an envious of all of you that can assist and view the canjam...for me the must hear is : the  Russian Kennerton Odin headphone, i want to read about reviews and impressions of this can that is in the same league for many european forums with  the Abyss...If you go there dont miss that...


 
  
 Is it going to be there?


----------



## eric65

stillhart said:


> Is it going to be there?


 
 (the Kennerton Odin)
  
 Probably
 Follow the links "stitches in time" until the Russian forum "source"
  

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732814/new-kennerton-odin-planar-magnetic-magister-vali-headphones-cables-amps-from-fischer-at-ifa/165#post_11920162


----------



## warrenpchi

@bearFNF, how many days until check-in?


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> @bearFNF
> , how many days until check-in?



Delta says two days left till check-in!!!


----------



## nepherte

bearfnf said:


> Delta says two days left till check-in!!!


 
  
 Less than 24 hours before boarding


----------



## mikesale

Cranked up activity on the honey-do-list to get full access and time. Anyone up for an organized dinner somewhere?


----------



## warrenpchi

mikesale said:


> Cranked up activity on the honey-do-list to get full access and time. Anyone up for an organized dinner somewhere?


 

 I don't know if I can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thursday night, I'll be in the Rocky Mountain Event Center all night assisting exhibitors with set-up.  On Friday night, I am escorting two lovely ladies to a cocktail party (particularly happy about this).  On Saturday night, I've got a private engagement that I can't talk about.  Sunday night is breakdown, which is similar to Thursday night, but in reverse.
  
 That said, please remember that I have a tradition of doing an early breakfast - every single day of the show - where I load up on protein so that I can skip lunch.  Y'all are welcome to join me.  I'm usually down there by 6:30a so that we all have maximum hang-out time before the show starts.  Ad hoc mini-meets have been known to break out at these breakfasts.


----------



## richard51

stillhart said:


> Is it going to be there?


 

 i had read on the french forum that they will be there....look for them and review it here....


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> On Saturday night, I've got a private engagement that I can't talk about.




What's her name?


----------



## warrenpchi

axelcloris said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > On Saturday night, I've got a private engagement that I can't talk about.
> ...


 

 Lol, you know what it is... "Mister-my-body's-not-in-good-enough-shape-to-handle-it."


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, you know what it is... "Mister-my-body's-not-in-good-enough-shape-to-handle-it."




I blame Mexico.


----------



## Stillhart

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, you know what it is... "Mister-my-body's-not-in-good-enough-shape-to-handle-it."




It's cool guys, I'll take one for the team. What's her name again?


----------



## Allanmarcus

mikesale said:


> Cranked up activity on the honey-do-list to get full access and time. Anyone up for an organized dinner somewhere?




I'm in


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn & Suites Denver Tech Center? I am.


----------



## Greystaff

Unless my job says no at the last minute, I will be at the Hampton Inn Denver Tech Center. As for an organized dinner, why not? I would be up for it.


----------



## Cotnijoe

allanmarcus said:


> Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn & Suites Denver Tech Center? I am.


 
  
 I'm also a Hampton guy!


----------



## ElectroMod

warrenpchi said:


> Aye, it'll be good to see you again!
> 
> BTW, I'm getting a new pair of those Schitty jeans as I've been losing weight lately.
> 
> ...


 

 Wait until you see my T-shirt, getting specially printed for the show.....
 Might see you for breakfast (6.30am) then as the jet lag might work out that way for me?
 See you all soon.


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'll probably get into Denver around 9:30ish pm Thursday night. I'm up for hanging out. I plan meeting up with the Warren breakfast (if I can wake up , but I'll probably get some chow at the Hampton for free at 6, then go over to the Marriott for coffee.
  
 Warren, Where do you go for breakfast?


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Some say new Stax phones shalt be released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ali


----------



## Allanmarcus

So, Friday night there is a piano recital from Fanya Lin @ Marriott Lobby, Evergreen D Ballroom, 7p-8p. I'm up for dinner after that.
 Saturday night she is performing again, also from 7p-8p, but the show ends at 6, so that leaves an hour to kill between the show and the performance. I'm up for missing the piano receita on Saturday night, and getting dinner after the show.
  
 Some moderate priced (yelp $ and $$) options within walking or short drive distance.
  
 I'm not familiar with Denver, so I'm not sure what's good. Ya Ya's looks good, but might be a little pricey for some. Chianti also looks interesting.
  
 I'm a planner


----------



## Allanmarcus

Planning for RMAF, a suggestion
  
 If you have never been to a show the size of RMAF/CanJam, it can be overwhelming. One can spend all one's time just at the CanJam, and miss the many floors of awesome audio, including the Stax room, the KindSound room, ENIGMAcoustics, ESS, Peachtree, Schiit, Audeze, Abyss (some are not at CanJam or have full suites too). You can walk around, go from room to room, and hope to see it all (you can't, with listening time), or you can do a little planning. Here's a suggestion:
  

Download the exhibitor list from the RMAF web site. It's a CSV file that you can easily pop into your spreadsheet program of choice. 
you can get to Exhibitor List by using the Download button at the bottom of the any of the exhibitor pages on the RMAF web site

Open the CSV file in your spreadsheet program and color code the rooms you want to visit. I recommend green (must visit), yellow (visit if time), and red (skip this room)
Some vendors put very little info about their exhibit, so you have to just do your best.
  
 It's really easy to go for three days, then read a blog about some great product you managed to miss! Planning can help you organize your time. You can easily burn through your time if you want to spend time actually listening, so a plan can help.
  
 Also, I put my spreadsheet into Google Sheets. That way I don't have to print it. I can just access it on the phone. Sort the spreadsheet my name when you color code, but sort it my room number when you are at the show. Office 365 works too. Mark the room after you visit it. You may miss a room for various reasons, so you want to know where you've been, and where you still need to go.
  
 Focus on your "green" rooms first, then do others. If you are like me, you may not even get through your green rooms!
  
 I also take a small, spiral bound blank notebook with me. I use one page per room for notes. Put the room number and products on the page so you can remember what was there.
  
 Hope this helps. Going through the whole list can be a huge task, so don't wait until the last minute.
  
 -Allan


----------



## mikesale

I used points over at the Hilton Garden Inn across the street from the Marriott and I'm working until noon on Friday, but would be up for dinner on friday night or saturday night... plenty of options in the area. 
  
*Denver Breakfast outside of Hotel:*
 For breakfast in Denver the signature great breakfast is at a place called "Snooze", always a 15-80 minutes wait on weekend mornings, better on Friday mornings. 
  
 There's one in Centennial that's the "closest", another in Lone Tree, both about 15 minute drive from the Marriott. 
  
 There's a Panera less then ½ mile from hotels mentioned (and across the street from the Hampton) that screams cheap and variety.


----------



## mikesale

allanmarcus said:


> So, Friday night there is a piano recital from Fanya Lin @ Marriott Lobby, Evergreen D Ballroom, 7p-8p. I'm up for dinner after that.
> Saturday night she is performing again, also from 7p-8p, but the show ends at 6, so that leaves an hour to kill between the show and the performance. I'm up for missing the piano receita on Saturday night, and getting dinner after the show.
> 
> Some moderate priced (yelp $ and $$) options within walking or short drive distance.
> ...


 

 Love it! So am I. I know plenty of great places in denver to eat, but tend not to be in the DTC except for business. If you love Sushi, there's the fantastic Sushi Den (and I come from a coastal city with fish coming off the docks), Snooze for Breakfast is highly suggested, etc... all not within 5 miles. 
  
 I have been to Ya Ya's before and it was good. Here's the rub with Ya Ya's -- there is no reservations for parties less then 10. And on a Saturday night, you can be waiting for 2 hours if things are going poorly. Even with big party, you have to jump through hoops to get that reserved (if I remember correctly).
  
 What I can do: My work has a local office literally within sight distance from the Marriott (Yes, I work in Tech). We have a local "chat" mail list I shot out a request asking for best current spots to eat in the $10-$25 range within walking distance. I'll get back to this thread on monday or tuesday with the results.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Nice story on RMAF 2015 from Stereophile (including a shout out to Jude!)
  
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/2015-rocky-mountain-audio-fest-starts-friday


----------



## Evshrug

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, you know what it is... "Mister-my-body's-not-in-good-enough-shape-to-handle-it."




I might have a guess, but I'm bringing along my Fiancée so... I'll just cheer you on from afar?


----------



## Evshrug

So apparently, there was an RMAF rides thread last year, and I made a new one for this year:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/782345/rmaf-carpooling-thread/0_30#post_11949468

I saw some earlier requests in this thread but they got fulfilled by PM's, and IMO a separate thread may help us keep organized as impressions and photos flood into this thread?


----------



## conquerator2

Hyped to read any impressions


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> On Friday night, I am escorting two lovely ladies to a cocktail party (particularly happy about this).


 
 Are you sure you can handle two??? 
 I can sacrifice and help you escorting one!


----------



## YtseJamer

allanmarcus said:


> Nice story on RMAF 2015 from Stereophile (including a shout out to Jude!)
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/2015-rocky-mountain-audio-fest-starts-friday


 
  
 So Audeze will unveil new headphones ?
  
 I hope that they have been working on improving the comfort...


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 20 hours till I can check-in!!!


----------



## Evshrug

Almost Bear!

Allan, super big thanks for the spreadsheet advice... This will definitely be the biggest expo for me (and first CanJam), and if you hadn't said anything I probably would have tried to just "wing it." Where are my mechanical pencils... I'll probably need a new notebook... Or should I just use my iPad + stylus? Decisions decisions... Too bad the notes app can't be organized by folders, but I'll probably make a Number's spreadsheet and use Evernote because I can add folders, organizational tags, pictures, voice memos, and I think doodles too.

Might have to clear some iPad space too...

Oh, and I might like an SD/micro/SD card with my own music, or my Creative E5 which would allow me to have an Optical Out for my iPhone/iPad. Stillhart's CanJam impressions this spring made it sound like a great idea to bring your own music source if possible.


----------



## Allanmarcus

evshrug said:


> Almost Bear!
> 
> Allan, super big thanks for the spreadsheet advice... This will definitely be the biggest expo for me (and first CanJam), and if you hadn't said anything I probably would have tried to just "wing it." Where are my mechanical pencils... I'll probably need a new notebook... Or should I just use my iPad + stylus? Decisions decisions... Too bad the notes app can't be organized by folders, but I'll probably make a Number's spreadsheet and use Evernote because I can add folders, organizational tags, pictures, voice memos, and I think doodles too.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, good points. First, I tried to use my iPad, but I found I need to jot down stuff faster then I could with the iPad. Hence the 'ol manual paper and pen.
  
 As for music, bring three ways to listen.  For the CanJam area, bring your own DAP/Amp, if you have one for cans. For amps and DACs, bring your own DAP. For the rooms with speakers, surprisingly few of them were able to take a USB stick or SD Card. Most were able to take CDs. Most would prefer you not use your own stuff, but many had music server or Tidal, so have a song and backup song ready to recommend if you get the opportunity. 
  
 I think Notes in iOS 9 has some better organization capability. That said, evernote or any of the other 100 Notes apps on the iPad will do.


----------



## Stillhart

I actually plan on using a voice recorder app on my phone for note taking.  It should be the fastest tool and it'll allow me to capture interviews as well.  If you're going that route, make sure you have plenty of free space on the phone.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I actually plan on using a voice recorder app on my phone for note taking.  It should be the fastest tool and it'll allow me to capture interviews as well.  If you're going that route, make sure you have plenty of free space on the phone.


 
  
 I'm taking the same route. My phone is pretty decent about filtering out background noise, and while not as nice as a dedicated voice recorder it should still serve me well.


----------



## Evshrug

Responses in bold:



allanmarcus said:


> Wow, good points.
> *Thanks, but you got me thinking!*
> 
> First, I tried to use my iPad, but I found I need to jot down stuff faster then I could with the iPad. Hence the 'ol manual paper and pen.
> ...



*OH! I knew you can doodle and stuff in iOS9 notes, but I didn't even notice till now that you could add folders! Yes!*


----------



## mrspeakers

Hi all!  We're going to have a nice show special this RMAF: 10% off ETHER and ETHER C and a free upgrade to DUM cables.  In addition Alpha Primes will get a free upgrade to a DUM cable.


----------



## Evshrug

Don't tempt me Frodo!


----------



## Demo3

mrspeakers said:


> Hi all!  We're going to have a nice show special this RMAF: 10% off ETHER and ETHER C and a free upgrade to DUM cables.  In addition Alpha Primes will get a free upgrade to a DUM cable.


 
 LALALALALA... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did not hear that.


----------



## mscott58

mrspeakers said:


> Hi all!  We're going to have a nice show special this RMAF: 10% off ETHER and ETHER C and a free upgrade to DUM cables.  In addition Alpha Primes will get a free upgrade to a DUM cable.


 
 Thanks Dan! And hard to think that the gravitational effect on the money in our wallets is starting well before we even get to Denver! Cheers and see you soon


----------



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
  
 Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you what you can see and hear at 2015 CanJam @ RMAF (www.canjam.org), including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products, as well as a heads-up on some fantastic seminars! Come join us on October 2-4, 2015 at the Marriott Denver Tech Center for CanJam at RMAF, to hear and see all of this (and much, much more) in Denver, Colorado.
  
*ATTENTION EXHIBITORS: *For more information--and to sign up for measurement appointments at Audio Precision's Plugfest @ RMAF suite--please *click here*.
  
  

_CanJam at RMAF 2015 Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## mscott58

And I can't believe that anyone would do something as geeky as pull together a spreadsheet for the show! What nerds. 
  
 And of course I do the exact same thing for every CanJam, and have already completed it for RMAF. 
  
 GEEKS RULE!


----------



## olegausany

demo3 said:


> mrspeakers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!  We're going to have a nice show special this RMAF: 10% off ETHER and ETHER C and a free upgrade to DUM cables.  In addition Alpha Primes will get a free upgrade to a DUM cable.
> ...



And I never saw that post either but see everyone at RMAF/Canjam


----------



## warrenpchi

*Audeze LCD-4!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## joe

Incorrect. There's no hyphen in LCD4!


----------



## YtseJamer

$4000 for the LCD-4 ?  (Jeez it's $5360 CAD)


----------



## warrenpchi

joe said:


> Incorrect. There's no hyphen in LCD4!


 

 We'll see about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I can change that by calling it an LCD-4.


----------



## Vartan




----------



## Zoom25

ytsejamer said:


> $4000 for the LCD-4 ?  (Jeez it's $5360 CAD)


 

 Might as well call them LCD-4000.
  
 That pricing hurts as a Canadian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's more expensive than SR-009.


----------



## zive

Jude,
          Can we assume that the whole LCD line will be updated to feature Fluxor if the LCD4 features it?
  
 Thanks


----------



## jude

zive said:


> Jude,
> Can we assume that the whole LCD line will be updated to feature Fluxor if the LCD-4 features it?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
@zive, I'm not sure, but that is a good question. At this point, it would take someone from Audeze to answer it.


----------



## stimy

Rental car reserved.......check
 Hotel room reserved.........check
 Canjam intro video watched........check
  
 can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## john57

That is $1K more than than HIFIMAN HE1000 even. Not sure if the LCD4 is lighter than the LCD-3 which could be the second big issue.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I rode the LCD4 roller coaster.  I went "up" when I saw it, and I went "down" when I heard the price......


----------



## purk

warrenpchi said:


> *Audeze LCD-4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Please make sure to quote the price tag to go along with it.  $3995 right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All the sudden the SR009 is a relatively a cheaper phones @ $2800 from pricejapan.com


----------



## mikesale

warrenpchi said:


> That said, please remember that I have a tradition of doing an early breakfast - every single day of the show - where I load up on protein so that I can skip lunch.  Y'all are welcome to join me.  I'm usually down there by 6:30a so that we all have maximum hang-out time before the show starts.  Ad hoc mini-meets have been known to break out at these breakfasts.


 
 OK, I'll be so brave as to ask where and how one could spot these breakfasts?


----------



## Cotnijoe

hmmm... an AK version of the new T1.2 coming out a few weeks after the T1.2 came out... feel like some people will have something to say about that...


----------



## hrq12345

All of a sudden I feel HE1000 and SR009 are so affordable flagship headphones...


----------



## zabzaf

Crap! I want the LCD 4!!!!!


----------



## zabzaf

Oh, and thanks jude for the Michigan meet mention! I REALLY enjoyed the HD 630VB when I gave them a listen there. They are definitely on my short list of must have closed backs.


----------



## Mach3

I wonder which driver membrane is thinner, HE1000 or LCD4??


----------



## Frosty3258

olegausany said:


> And I never saw that post either but see everyone at RMAF/Canjam




I think you meant that you didn't see that post ether. Ah ah? No one okay.


----------



## Frosty3258

Man, this site. I just happily got my lcd x and said okay, I'm at my endgame. Then I saw the bold lcd 4 and my heart completely stopped. Then I saw the price, exhaled, and am happily going about my life with my ears safe inside my x.


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> And I can't believe that anyone would do something as geeky as pull together a spreadsheet for the show! What nerds.
> 
> And of course I do the exact same thing for every CanJam, and have already completed it for RMAF.
> 
> GEEKS RULE!


 
  
 I'm still waiting to assemble the yearly spreadsheet of SHaG prizes for folks, and with Joe out (congratulations Dad!) we may not have an announcement before the event.
  


john57 said:


> That is $1K more than than HIFIMAN HE1000 even. Not sure if the LCD4 is lighter than the LCD-3 which could be the second big issue.


 
  
 I had the opportunity to demo the LCD4's headband at last year's RMAF. The combination of the lighter carbon fiber band and the leather comfort strap was superior in every way to their current style. The prototype I heard may not have been physically lighter than the LCD3, I didn't ask, but it certainly felt lighter because the weight was better distributed across the top of the head.


----------



## matthewhypolite

warrenpchi said:


> *Audeze LCD-4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipper2gv

frosty3258 said:


> Man, this site. I just happily got my lcd x and said okay, I'm at my endgame. Then I saw the bold lcd 4 and my heart completely stopped. Then I saw the price, exhaled, and am happily going about my life with my ears safe inside my x.


 
  
 These kinds of price feel more like a statement that says: "Audeze produces quality products and our top of the line is x% better and therefore warrants a price that is x% bigger."
  
 Of course the margin goes up with the price with these headphones.


----------



## Audeze

LCD4, The King and perhaps one more thing... (Hopefully we can finish it on time).


----------



## mscott58

audeze said:


> LCD4, The King and perhaps one more thing... (Hopefully we can finish it on time).


 
 Oh stop teasing...you'll give Head-Fiers heart attacks! 
  
 See you in a few days in Denver


----------



## zive

So... Fluxor is now in every model???


----------



## callizer

audeze said:


> LCD4, The King and perhaps one more thing... (Hopefully we can finish it on time).


 
 Any info on LCD4 specs?


----------



## Audeze

We should have it up on the site tomorrow.


----------



## jude

callizer said:


> Any info on LCD4 specs?


 
  
 Hi @callizer, here are the specs:
  


> Style: Open circumaural
> Transducer type: Planar magnetic
> Magnetic arrays: Double Fluxor magnets
> Magnet type: Neodymium
> ...


 
  
 I haven't weighed the LCD4 yet, but in my hands it doesn't feel any lighter to me than my LCD-3. That said, the LCD4's headband is more comfortable than my LCD-3, so it seems to distribute the weight better.
  
 The headband is not a traditional comfort strap headband, in that the strap itself doesn't have an elastic suspension. Rather, what they've done is take the rigid structure out of the leather. The clamping force and headband main structure are now tasked to a carbon fiber band on top. This leaves just a flexible leather strap to rest on the wearer's head.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hi folks, a fellow audioholic who can't afford to attend probably the biggest meet ever (but I would have no issue with being helped to get there).
  
 Anyone who's able to get some decent headtime with the new Beyer DT 1770 please post your impressions on it's thread, that would be 'music to our ears'.
  
 Also if you get to try out the Orpheus or Orpheus 2 that would be grand to read your take on it here - not to mention how the LCD-4 compares with the 'ol 2.2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks and enjoy


----------



## Barra

audeze said:


> We should have it up on the site tomorrow.




If I bring my 2.2 to CANJAM, can we outfit it with the new 4 headband and EarPads? If so how much? You may find yourself having a large retrofit business if they are really that much more comfortable. I would be happy to review the results. Feel free to PM.


----------



## kapanak

audeze said:


> LCD4, The King and perhaps one more thing... (Hopefully we can finish it on time).


 
 You mean this? https://www.audeze.com/products/microphones/planar-magnetic-microphones


----------



## Cotnijoe

kapanak said:


> audeze said:
> 
> 
> > LCD4, The King and perhaps one more thing... (Hopefully we can finish it on time).
> ...


 
  
 WOW! That was unexpected


----------



## kapanak

cotnijoe said:


> WOW! That was unexpected


 

 Certainly the prices were ... unexpected.


----------



## Audeze

No, not the microphones. Now that we think about it,  we could bring the microphones too...


----------



## eric65

Hello,
  
 In Denver (RMAF) :  Soon, two new headphones ! Kennerton Odin (a super HE-6) Vs Audeze LCD4 (a super LCD3 ?) 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732814/new-kennerton-odin-planar-magnetic-magister-vali-headphones-cables-amps-from-fischer-at-ifa/180#post_11952244
 Russian VS American, match ...


----------



## kapanak

audeze said:


> No, not the microphones. Now that we think about it,  we could bring the microphones too...


 

 If you didn't, that's a big missed opportunity. Come on, just the aesthetics aspect of the tetrahedral model is enough to attract people's curiosity (even if they never purchase one given the price O_O).


----------



## Audeze

ok. We will bring the squid (tetrahedral) mic along as well.


----------



## kapanak

audeze said:


> ok. We will bring the squid (tetrahedral) mic along as well.


 
 Looks more like a Bacteriophage to me...


----------



## socks mk2

Fully Balanced Deckard (with a different name)? That's my guess.

The new headband on the LCD4 looks great. I agree with the retrofitting commenter. I've never even considered an Audeze headphone soley due to bumpy headbands disagreeing with my head shape. It would be a welcome option for the older models imo.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 54 minutes till I can check-in!!!


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> Hi folks, a fellow audioholic who can't afford to attend probably the biggest meet ever (but I would have no issue with being helped to get there).
> 
> Anyone who's able to get some decent headtime with the new Beyer DT 1770 please post your impressions on it's thread, that would be 'music to our ears'.
> 
> ...


 
 Levi - Pretty sure the Orpheus 2 will not be there. In Jude's video he very specifically states that Senn will be showing up-to-and-including the HD800. That was his sly way of saying no "reshaping excellence" will be had at RMAF. It also doesn't fit the campaigns timing of the next announcement being in early November. Also the only Orpheus I've seen at any of these events were brought by members. And lastly one of Senn's show Orpheus units was stolen recently unfortunately. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

To all my fellow CanJam/RMAF attendees - I'd like to *propose that we band together and keep a collective eye out in order to help provide additional security for our great exhibitors and friends* who put their products and livelihood out on their tables for us all at these shows. Unfortunately the Head-Fi community has seen it's share of thefts lately, including the taking of a number of high-value items from vendors tables at CanJam SoCal earlier this year, the brazen break-in at Audeze and the theft of a hyper-rare Orpheus set most recently. Head-Fi is getting more press and broader acceptance, and unfortunately this seems to be attracting a few who appear to be preying on the openness and trust that is inherent in these events. Many of us know each other in this small community, and I think if we help stay aware of what is going on at the tables and keep an eye out for things that might seem odd (a version of _"if you see something say something"_) we hopefully will be able to help combat this sad trend. Clearly let's not devolve into a police-state that is wound-up so tight that it takes the fun out of these events or go all vigilante, but let's see what we can do to help in the spirit of assisting our fellow members of this wonderful community. Cheers all and see many of you in a few days in Denver! Michael


----------



## Frosty3258

flipper2gv said:


> These kinds of price feel more like a statement that says: "Audeze produces quality products and our top of the line is x% better and therefore warrants a price that is x% bigger."
> 
> Of course the margin goes up with the price with these headphones.




I agree. And am honestly happy it is out of my budget.


----------



## joe

You guys, this is looking like an amazing CanJam @ RMAF, and I'm excited to see all of the pics and impressions of this year's event. RMAF holds a special place in my audio heart, as it was the first show I started going to. So many fantastic people gathering to share their love of audio. It really is cool.
  
 Have a good time in Denver, friends!


----------



## bearFNF

mscott58 said:


> To all my fellow CanJam/RMAF attendees - I'd like to *propose that we band together and keep a collective eye out in order to help provide additional security for our great exhibitors and friends* who put their products and livelihood out on their tables for us all at these...



Maybe we should all bring our go-pros and trail cameras to cover all the vendors tables in addition to keeping our eyes on them.


----------



## joe

*@bearFNF* - You should Go-Pro the "Lobster Mac & Cheese" competition.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Hear the new beyerdynamic T1 & DT1770 pro headphones at the Woo Audio booth #CanJam2015


----------



## Allanmarcus

jude said:


> ​NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you what you can see and hear at 2015 CanJam @ RMAF (www.canjam.org), including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products, as well as a heads-up on some fantastic seminars! Come join us on October 2-4, 2015 at the Marriott Denver Tech Center for CanJam at RMAF, to hear and see all of this (and much, much more) in Denver, Colorado.
> 
> ...




Drinking game. Every time he says canjam @ RMAF you have to drink half a shot.


----------



## jude

allanmarcus said:


> Drinking game. Every time he says canjam @ RMAF you have to drink half a shot.


 
  
 I know, I know...even at half a shot, one wouldn't be sober long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Since we started doing these, some of the exhibitors will link directly to their segment in the video, and so it's said in every segment.


----------



## bearFNF

allanmarcus said:


> Drinking game. Every time he says canjam @ RMAF you have to drink half a shot.



Why only a half shot?


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 54 minutes till I can check-in!!!


 
 CYA Thursday Bob....


----------



## longbowbbs

joe said:


> *@bearFNF* - You should Go-Pro the "Lobster Mac & Cheese" competition.


 
 We could post the "Results" in slow motion!


----------



## Allanmarcus

bearfnf said:


> Why only a half shot?


 

 to avoid death.


----------



## Allanmarcus

jude said:


> I know, I know...even at half a shot, one wouldn't be sober long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's all cool. Great preview video, and totally understandable. I look forward to seeing you later in the week.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Seeing as it's a 14 hour drive from Kansas City, and I haven't asked off work, and I've got school going on, I don't think I can make this one. However, I might try next year! I really want to make it to a show someday, but I'm just too darn poor!


----------



## bearFNF

allanmarcus said:


> to avoid death.



And save your liver...


----------



## fortitude

hansotek said:


> Yeah! I love it when I find other Wisconsonites on Head-Fi! This is already awesome.


 
  
 I'm a cheesehead who now lives in Denver, will be nice to see some fellow Wisconsonites!


----------



## Hansotek

fortitude said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! I love it when I find other Wisconsonites on Head-Fi! This is already awesome.
> ...


 
  
 Nice! There are so many people I'm excited to meet at this show!


----------



## Allanmarcus

From Stereophile:
  


> Audiophiles who need something to do during RMAF should check out Soundings Fine Audio and Video. Situated just two blocks from the Marriott DTC at 8101 E. Belleview Ave X-1, Denver, CO 80236, the Denver retailer is having a party at 6pm Friday, October 2, and all showgoers are invited. They will be serving hors d'oeuvres, drinks, and adult beverages. Boulder Amplifiers has graciously given them the opportunity to have their new 2120 D/A converter in the store for the event.


 
  
 Note: the RMAF show ends at 7 on Friday, and there is also a live piano recital from 7-8 at the Marriott. hearing live music right after listening to speakers and headphone can help put the sounds into perspective.


----------



## musicman59

Bob,
 Have you check-in yet?


----------



## Evshrug

joe said:


> *@bearFNF
> * - You should Go-Pro the "Lobster Mac & Cheese" competition.




Will the wide-angle make the puke trails seem longer?




musicman59 said:


> Bob,
> Have you check'd-in yet?



Probably doing it right now!


----------



## AxelCloris

kapanak said:


> If you didn't, that's a big missed opportunity. Come on, just the aesthetics aspect of the tetrahedral model is enough to attract people's curiosity (even if they never purchase one given the price O_O).


 
  
 You might enjoy one of my personal favorite microphones: http://smile.amazon.com/Manley-Reference-Stereo-Gold-Microphone/dp/B004X7HVAI
  


joe said:


> You guys, this is looking like an amazing CanJam @ RMAF, and I'm excited to see all of the pics and impressions of this year's event. RMAF holds a special place in my audio heart, as it was the first show I started going to. So many fantastic people gathering to share their love of audio. It really is cool.
> 
> Have a good time in Denver, friends!


 
  
 Going to miss seeing you at the show, my friend. Congratulations on the new addition!
  
  
 I'm prepping all of my devices for the trip to Denver on Thursday. Making sure everything is charged and ready to be used is more important than packing things like clothes and toiletries.


----------



## drgajet

Gear first, clothes second!


----------



## mscott58

Already packed my LCD-3's, a few cords and a whole bunch of adapters. Have my portable stack with me now (last flight before going to DEN!) and will pack up the CDM and different tubes as well. Also need to make sure I get my liver ready. Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

I'm aware of these recent developments with the Orpheus - even that no member of the public has heard the Orpheus 2 yet. I guess I was just being optimistic that maybe somehow it one of them would be there so I could read about it. Happy hunting for the perfect sound


----------



## bearFNF

musicman59 said:


> Bob,
> Have you check-in yet?







evshrug said:


> Will the wide-angle make the puke trails seem longer?
> Probably doing it right now!



Yep, all checked in, just got done with 5 hours of meetings, beginning low crawl to the door now...


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> Yep, all checked in, just got done with 5 hours of meetings, beginning low crawl to the door now...


 
 38 long hours for me to be able to check-in... I'll see you on Friday late morning!


----------



## musicman59

mrspeakers said:


> Hi all!  We're going to have a nice show special this RMAF: 10% off ETHER and ETHER C and a free upgrade to DUM cables.  In addition Alpha Primes will get a free upgrade to a DUM cable.


 
 Hi Dan,
 You are tempting me.....
 Is this for orders placed at the show or on-line during this weekend? 
 See you at RMAF!


----------



## bearFNF

musicman59 said:


> 38 long hours for me to be able to check-in... I'll see you on Friday late morning!



Made it to the truck, only got caught once near the door. Had to give up my cell phone number to the boss to get out. Heh, caller ID will come in handy this weekend.


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > On Friday night, I am escorting two lovely ladies to a cocktail party (particularly happy about this).
> ...


 
  





 LOL......... No. 
  


purk said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > *Audeze LCD-4!
> ...


 
  
 I shall leave the price posting in your capable hands sir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mikesale said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > That said, please remember that I have a tradition of doing an early breakfast - every single day of the show - where I load up on protein so that I can skip lunch.  Y'all are welcome to join me.  I'm usually down there by 6:30a so that we all have maximum hang-out time before the show starts.  Ad hoc mini-meets have been known to break out at these breakfasts.
> ...


 
  
 Oh shoot, I forgot about that.  I always do the hotel's breakfast, so I'll be down in The Lift restaurant at 6:30a every morning.  Why so early?  Because as a proud member of Team CanJam, I am working the show and duty calls!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


axelcloris said:


> I'm still waiting to assemble the yearly spreadsheet of SHaG prizes for folks, and with Joe out (congratulations Dad!) we may not have an announcement before the event.


 
  
 I'll be posting about them soon... but just to tease y'all ahead of time, one SHaG participant is giving a bundle of no less than three prizes, and another is giving away an electrostatic headphone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


decentlevi said:


> Hi folks, a fellow audioholic who can't afford to attend probably the biggest meet ever (but I would have no issue with being helped to get there).


 
  
 I used to be in the same boat, and one year I just took the plunge and did it.  Had to make a few sacrifices to do it, but it was totally worth it.  And now look at me, I'm working on organizing CanJams and making people happy!  My point is, follow your heart, do what makes you happy, and be good to one another.  You never know what blessings will come along the way.
  
 That said, like @joe, CanJam @ RMAF has a special place in my heart as it was my first as well.  And this year is even more special, on multiple levels.  I can hardly wait to get there and see all of you guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joe said:


> You guys, this is looking like an amazing CanJam @ RMAF, and I'm excited to see all of the pics and impressions of this year's event. RMAF holds a special place in my audio heart, as it was the first show I started going to. So many fantastic people gathering to share their love of audio. It really is cool.
> 
> Have a good time in Denver, friends!


 
  
 It won't be the same without you, it just won't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're going to miss you lots!
  


fortitude said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! I love it when I find other Wisconsonites on Head-Fi! This is already awesome.
> ...


 
  
@longbowbbs


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> musicman59 said:
> 
> 
> > 38 long hours for me to be able to check-in... I'll see you on Friday late morning!
> ...


 
 I hate bad cell signal areas....Damn shame I missed the call..


----------



## mrspeakers

musicman59 said:


> Hi Dan,
> You are tempting me.....
> Is this for orders placed at the show or on-line during this weekend?
> See you at RMAF!


 

 At the show only.  We'll have Alpha Primes and ETHER on hand, ETHER C will ship in the order orders are received...


----------



## AxelCloris

Because I can, 17 hours until check-in!


----------



## musicman59

mrspeakers said:


> At the show only.  We'll have Alpha Primes and ETHER on hand, ETHER C will ship in the order orders are received...


 
 Great! I am interested on the ETHER C so I will see you there to listen to them.


----------



## Evshrug

axelcloris said:


> Because I can, 17 hours until check-in!



16


----------



## Stillhart

I checked in 4 hours ago, suckas!


----------



## olegausany

mrspeakers said:


> musicman59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dan,
> ...



Hi Dan
What forms of payment will you accept at the show? 
See you there


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> fortitude said:
> 
> 
> > hansotek said:
> ...


 
 I noticed...The cheese will be well represented!


----------



## Hansotek

mrspeakers said:


> musicman59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dan,
> ...


 
  
 Dan - If you happen to have some Doggie Treats with you at the show, I'd love to pick up a pack or two!


----------



## mrspeakers

olegausany said:


> Hi Dan
> What forms of payment will you accept at the show?
> See you there


 

 Cash and cards, and see you in CO!


----------



## Hansotek

longbowbbs said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > fortitude said:
> ...


 
  
 Yeah!!


----------



## mscott58

longbowbbs said:


> I noticed...The cheese will be well represented!


 
 And the cheese-steaks as well! (Yo Philly!)
  
 And just checked and 14 hours until check-in on USAir, and got upgrade to first class. Woo-hoo! There are some perks to traveling so much.


----------



## longbowbbs

mscott58 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed...The cheese will be well represented!
> ...


 
 Nice Michael! I am out Thursday AM early. Can't wait!


----------



## Beagle

For all those attending CanJam @ RMAF 2015, good luck, best wishes, and have fun!


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> And the cheese-steaks as well! (Yo Philly!)


 
  
 Hopefully not Geno's or Pat's. Both left a lot to be desired when I was last there.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Hopefully not Geno's or Pat's. Both left a lot to be desired when I was last there.




No self-respecting Philly native would choose Pat's or Gino's. That's where the tourists go. I'm a big fan or John's Roast Pork (small spot in way-South Philly) and also Jim's on South Street (which is a bit of a tourist trap due to its location, but is also good).


----------



## Raika

Audeze it's so hard to mange things , I feel sorry, lcd 3 2000$ ,and now lcd 4 let's double the price : 4000 $ for what ?
 it's still uncomfortable same design . I won't buy it until it goes down to 1700 $


----------



## longbowbbs

It will be interesting to hear them in a couple of days. I really enjoy my LCD-X's.


----------



## Aural1

I was gonna save up for a good used car, especially with the harsh winter coming in the DC area but now that the LCD-4 is out, I'm just gonna have to man up and get my priorities straight. I'll have to get by on my bike for another season. Hey, at least I won't have to suffer with inferior headphones.


----------



## Stillhart

aural1 said:


> I was gonna save up for a good used car, especially with the harsh winter coming in the DC area but now that the LCD-4 is out, I'm just gonna have to man up and get my priorities straight. I'll have to get by on my bike for another season. Hey, at least I won't have to suffer with inferior headphones.


 
  
 Given that DC now officially has the worst traffic in the country, I think you might be better off on the bike anyways!


----------



## bearFNF

First flight was delayed 30 minutes but they made up for it by flying a very smooth course. 

Next flight boards at 10:50 central...


----------



## AxelCloris

bearfnf said:


> First flight was delayed 30 minutes but they made up for it by flying a very smooth course.
> 
> Next flight boards at 10:50 central...


 

 Silly rabbit taking connecting flights.


----------



## bearFNF

axelcloris said:


> Silly rabbit taking connecting flights.



No choice unless I want to drive 6 hours or more.


----------



## drgajet

Leaving for Denver now. 4 hour drive. See everyone soon.

Jim


----------



## Cotnijoe

Dang isnt it only wednesday. Whats the rush?


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> First flight was delayed 30 minutes but they made up for it by flying a very smooth course.
> 
> Next flight boards at 10:50 central...


 
  
  


drgajet said:


> Leaving for Denver now. 4 hour drive. See everyone soon.
> 
> Jim


 
 You dogs! I still have this afternoon and tomorrow here at jail.. I mean work... until I leave for Denver!


----------



## bearFNF

cotnijoe said:


> Dang isnt it only wednesday. Whats the rush?



There's lots of reasons to show up early... 
One is to get away from work longer, but mostly it's to see friends that you only get to see once in a while.


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> There's lots of reasons to show up early...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You forgot about getting more chances to eat the Lobster Mac&Cheese!


----------



## Stillhart

Leaving for the airport in less than an hour.  Squeeeeee!!!


----------



## drgajet

Spending time with friends.


----------



## Allanmarcus

mrspeakers said:


> Cash and cards, and see you in CO!




Since the closed cans will be shipped, does that mean 10% off, upgraded cable, and no tax?


----------



## mrspeakers

allanmarcus said:


> Since the closed cans will be shipped, does that mean 10% off, upgraded cable, and no tax?


 

 Yes


----------



## Talai

Well I'm looking forward to my second CanJam, should be an exciting event!


----------



## conquerator2

Hmmm...


----------



## bearFNF

Landed in Denver. Going to get the rental car.


----------



## Oregonian

Round off that flybridge metal piece already HFM!!!!!


----------



## bearFNF

Word of warning!!!! They are tearing up the streets around the DTC. Looks like they are resurfacing? Dang road construction.


----------



## mrspeakers

Ready for RMAF?  Check.


----------



## Evshrug

The carbon really is an attractive headphone...



bearfnf said:


> Word of warning!!!! They are tearing up the streets around the DTC. Looks like they are resurfacing? Dang road construction.



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## bhaskins1

Headed up Friday from Albuquerque. Hopefully the weather holds and I'll be able to ride the motorcycle.   Which means less room to bring up my own audio gear.


----------



## x RELIC x

mrspeakers said:


> Ready for RMAF?  Check.




This pic makes me even more excited to receive my shipping notice! 

They look great!!  Wish I were going to RMAF.


----------



## immtbiker

Delta is informing me that for $59 extra, they can offer me more legroom on my check-in.
  
 When are they finally going to realize that all I really need is more "_Headroom_"!


----------



## mscott58

immtbiker said:


> Delta is informing me that for $59 extra, they can offer me more legroom on my check-in.
> 
> When are they finally going to realize that all I really need is more "_Headroom_"!


 
 Well played!


----------



## YtseJamer

conquerator2 said:


> Hmmm...


 
  
 New Hifiman Edition X
  
 http://imgur.com/EzEutpT


----------



## Allanmarcus

bhaskins1 said:


> Headed up Friday from Albuquerque. Hopefully the weather holds and I'll be able to ride the motorcycle.   Which means less room to bring up my own audio gear.


 

 Cool! Another New Mexican. I'm heading up Thursday night. All checked in already tothe Hampton Inn.


----------



## drgajet

Had dinner at Darcey's with @bearfnf and Owen and Jimmy from AK. Good food and better company, I love this community.

Jim


----------



## bhaskins1

Embassy Suites Tech Center. Looking forward to it all.


----------



## drgajet

Room full or gear. This is why we come early.


----------



## Stillhart

drgajet said:


> Room full or gear. This is why we come early.


 
  
 I'm gonna have to track you down tomorrow!  lol


----------



## mikemercer

mrspeakers said:


> Ready for RMAF?  Check.


 
 and i'm rockin mine RIGHT NOW!!!

  
 JUST finished writing up my annual _*T.G.I.RMAF*_ piece over at OccupyHifi...
  
 Been TOO LONG Head-Fi Fam!
 Can't wait to see all of you in Denver.
  
 THANX TO ALL THE HEAD-FIERS who sent me messages of support during the divorce and all that SH___.
 It really meant alot to me, as I've been telling
  
 Cavalli Portable + my ETHER Cs....
 DROOL


----------



## musicman59

drgajet said:


> Had dinner at Darcey's with @bearfnf and Owen and Jimmy from AK. Good food and better company, I love this community.
> 
> Jim


 
 That sounds awesome Jim!
 Let's plan on getting together with Bob and others for dinner tomorrow night....


----------



## mscott58

Lift-off for DEN in 3 hours! See everyone soon


----------



## Demo3

I wonder is Mrspeakers would mind if I brought my Franken Ember (project ember) by to give the Ether C  my real world test?


----------



## Stillhart

I'm heading down to the atrium for breakfast. If anyone is around, I'm wearing my black Schiit shirt.


----------



## bearFNF

That was a fun dinner and mini meet last night.  Time for breakfast.


----------



## bearFNF

Setup is well under way...


----------



## Hansotek

14 hours and 15 minutes until my flight. The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## Vartan




----------



## velvetx

demo3 said:


> I wonder is Mrspeakers would mind if I brought my Franken Ember (project ember) by to give the Ether C  my real world test?


 
  
 Dan is a great guy just pm him and he will respond pretty quickly.  Always a people pleaser he is.


----------



## mscott58

velvetx said:


> Dan is a great guy just pm him and he will respond pretty quickly.  Always a people pleaser he is.


 
 He's definitely a great guy. Just ran into him in the lobby of the Hyatt Regency as I was checking in. 
  
 Yep, I'm here! Be over to the Marriott in a bit. Have to do some actual work first. Ugh. Guess I have to pay for my gear somehow!


----------



## Cotnijoe

hey guys. Does anyone know if there's some sort of map for canjam available? or will they be available at the event?


----------



## Allanmarcus

cotnijoe said:


> hey guys. Does anyone know if there's some sort of map for canjam available? or will they be available at the event?




It's not that big


----------



## Allanmarcus

So, will there be a breakfast meet up Friday morning st 6:30ish? Should I bring a few cans?


----------



## NA Blur

Thanks for the video, Jude!


----------



## olegausany

Waiting to board the plane @LGA, see you all tomorrow


----------



## bearFNF

allanmarcus said:


> So, will there be a breakfast meet up Friday morning st 6:30ish? Should I bring a few cans?



Yes Warren says 6:30 is good.


----------



## money4me247

allanmarcus said:


> So, will there be a breakfast meet up Friday morning st 6:30ish? Should I bring a few cans?


 
 yes, you should probably bring some headphones you are familiar with or will be using (specifically helpful for trying out external component changes or direct comparisons against headphones you are interested in).


----------



## Allanmarcus

money4me247 said:


> yes, you should probably bring some headphones you are familiar with or will be using (specifically helpful for trying out external component changes or direct comparisons against headphones you are interested in).




Got it! I will bring my t90 and my RS2e. I'm firmly entrenched in mid-fi


----------



## mikemercer

money4me247 said:


> yes, you should probably bring some headphones you are familiar with or will be using (specifically helpful for trying out external component changes or direct comparisons against headphones you are interested in).


 
 GREAT advice!!
  
 pumped to see ya'll there!
 Be there Sat. morning
  
  
 rockin' some cool stuff...
 like:
  
 ETHER-Cs
 Astell-Kern AK380
 Questyle QP1R
 CEntrance HiFi-Skyn
 + DACPortHD
 and, of course, my SubPac S2!!!!
  
  
 gonna be a BLAST


----------



## Hansotek

Boarding time!!! See you guys soon!


----------



## dominador2nd

Can't make it to this because of work... ;( are there any meets coming up in Southern California? I'm in need of upgrading my mad dogs, maybe to primes


----------



## Allanmarcus

Here we go!


----------



## Watagump

dominador2nd said:


> Can't make it to this because of work... ;( are there any meets coming up in Southern California? I'm in need of upgrading my mad dogs, maybe to primes


 
  
 The next CANJAM So Cal is in March if I remember correctly.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> The next CANJAM So Cal is in March if I remember correctly.


 
  
 Yep, March 19-20 at the Westin South Coast Plaza!


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'm hanging out in the chairs near the front range tower elevators, first floor, wearing T90s, waiting for the show to start, if anyone wants to hang


----------



## Hansotek

Note to self: skip the super shuttle next time. This ride is almost as long as the flight to Denver!


----------



## Youth

mikemercer said:


> GREAT advice!!
> 
> pumped to see ya'll there!
> Be there Sat. morning
> ...


 
  
 Is this the Liquid Carbon I'm seeing here on the right picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have you tried it with Ether C, and if so how does it do? Also curious how it sounds with HE-1000 if you've had a chance to listen to that.


----------



## Youth

I'd be very thankful if anyone who tries the new Edition X from HiFiMANN could leave a little impression here afterwards!


----------



## joe

I've created an impressions thread *right here*! Post your impressions and photos there!
  
 I can't wait to see all of the impressions. This is truly a fantastic event.


----------



## bretemm

Did SCHIIT only anounce a upgrade bifrost? I'll more then likely be getting it, but anything els?


----------



## sheldaze

bretemm said:


> Did SCHIIT only anounce a upgrade bifrost? I'll more then likely be getting it, but anything els?


 

 Two updates:
  
http://schiit.com/news/news/big-bifrost-updates
  
 But really you should read the link. They've also streamlined their options and dropped prices significantly.


----------



## bretemm

Thanks, 
Yea I saw the new bifrosts and the new upgrades you can buy, 
But as a new product, is it just the Bifrost? 





sheldaze said:


> Two updates:
> 
> http://schiit.com/news/news/big-bifrost-updates
> 
> But really you should read the link. They've also streamlined their options and dropped prices significantly.


----------



## sheldaze

bretemm said:


> Thanks,
> Yea I saw the new bifrosts and the new upgrades you can buy,
> But as a new product, is it just the Bifrost?


 

 I think it is still pretty significant. What previously would have cost $529 (to include Uber and USB) is now only $399 - plus, there is a significantly upgraded DAC and analog section. Then there's the Multibit upgrade ($250) or new from the factory Bifrost Multibit for only $599


----------



## bretemm

Great, but tho, 
With the $399 Bifrost, 
Does that come with the Uber analog? 
Or how music better is it then the previous non Uber analog? 
Thanks! 





sheldaze said:


> I think it is still pretty significant. What previously would have cost $529 (to include Uber and USB) is now only $399 - plus, there is a significantly upgraded DAC and analog section. Then there's the Multibit upgrade ($250) or new from the factory Bifrost Multibit for only $599


----------



## sheldaze

bretemm said:


> Great, but tho,
> With the $399 Bifrost,
> Does that come with the Uber analog?
> Or how music better is it then the previous non Uber analog?
> Thanks!


 

 In the link, they state that the standard Bifrost is now a sonic improvement over the previous Bifrost with Uber upgrade.
 The Uber is now the base Bifrost "4490", at a lower price.


----------



## Talai

I just stopped by 1964Ears and was the first person to listen to the U5(!) and the adjustable ADEL modules.

I thought ADEL might not make a big difference, but it's awesome


----------



## Cotnijoe

Anyone know where the jds labs booth is?

Also come by the UE booth and say hi! Id love to meet some people!


----------



## joe

@Cotnijoe - I believe JDS is in the Atrium.


----------



## gerelmx1986

did sony show the ZX100 walkman?


----------



## twister6

cotnijoe said:


> Anyone know where the jds labs booth is?
> 
> Also come by the UE booth and say hi! Id love to meet some people!


 
  
 Didn't know you're working with UE guys


----------



## mscott58

Some very quick impressions on the new Audeze's from my time at the show today at - http://www.head-fi.org/t/782442/audeze-lcd-4/330#post_11962678


----------



## themastercheif

cotnijoe said:


> Anyone know where the jds labs booth is?




It is indeed in the Atrium, far side from the restaurant.


----------



## bretemm

Dod anyone hear from anyone who tried the new Bifrost? How does it compare?


----------



## drgajet

Breakfast tomorrow will be at 7:30 a.m.

Jim


----------



## darinf

dominador2nd said:


> Can't make it to this because of work... ;( are there any meets coming up in Southern California? I'm in need of upgrading my mad dogs, maybe to primes


 
 Off topic, but just posted info for our little San Diego meet next month:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/782892/4th-annual-san-diego-head-fi-meet-saturday-november-7th-2015


----------



## sheldaze

bretemm said:


> Did anyone hear from anyone who tried the new Bifrost? How does it compare?


 
@Stillhart tried it. Only issue is you must try it with the full Schiit stack. If you're unfamiliar with the stack, it's hard to have a full impression. See post #1273 of the Cavalli finding a DAC thread.


----------



## dominador2nd

darinf said:


> Off topic, but just posted info for our little San Diego meet next month:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/782892/4th-annual-san-diego-head-fi-meet-saturday-november-7th-2015




Awesome thanks! I'll come down for sure! I Just started and have an O2, fiio e09, portapros, mad dog 3.2 and fiio X1. Not sure if I can bring much to the table along the lines of sharing


----------



## gerelmx1986

gerelmx1986 said:


> did sony show the ZX100 walkman?


 

 bump


----------



## mikesale

drgajet said:


> Breakfast tomorrow will be at 7:30 a.m.
> 
> Jim


 

 Ha! Caught this just now sitting outside the restaurant @6:20am


----------



## bretemm

Great, how about with a valhalla2? 





sheldaze said:


> @Stillhart
> tried it. Only issue is you must try it with the full Schiit stack. If you're unfamiliar with the stack, it's hard to have a full impression. See post #1273 of the Cavalli finding a DAC thread.


----------



## sheldaze

bretemm said:


> Great, how about with a valhalla2?


 
 The issue is the person attending the meet is unfamiliar with anything currently plugged into the Bifrost boxes that Schiit brought. So if he were to listen to Valhalla2, he would have no point of historical reference for comparison. I think people are finding a similar issue in that the Audeze LCD-4 is connected to an unfamiliar box - could be the box, or the headphones, or the synergy of the two that makes it sound good (I'm sure it sounds good at the meet). I think we'll have to wait for people who are familiar with the full stack stop by the Schiit booth and post their impressions, or until people start getting these in their homes - which should be this coming week!


----------



## nicolo

mscott58 said:


> To all my fellow CanJam/RMAF attendees - I'd like to *propose that we band together and keep a collective eye out in order to help provide additional security for our great exhibitors and friends* who put their products and livelihood out on their tables for us all at these shows. Unfortunately the Head-Fi community has seen it's share of thefts lately, including the taking of a number of high-value items from vendors tables at CanJam SoCal earlier this year, the brazen break-in at Audeze and the theft of a hyper-rare Orpheus set most recently. Head-Fi is getting more press and broader acceptance, and unfortunately this seems to be attracting a few who appear to be preying on the openness and trust that is inherent in these events. Many of us know each other in this small community, and I think if we help stay aware of what is going on at the tables and keep an eye out for things that might seem odd (a version of _"if you see something say something"_) we hopefully will be able to help combat this sad trend. Clearly let's not devolve into a police-state that is wound-up so tight that it takes the fun out of these events or go all vigilante, but let's see what we can do to help in the spirit of assisting our fellow members of this wonderful community. Cheers all and see many of you in a few days in Denver! Michael


 
  
 One of the most effective solutions would be to use RFID tracking. Organizers could set up a common console for tracking items.


----------



## pbui44

First RMAF attendee to get a goober burger afterwards is the first goober of Saturday night.


----------



## pbui44

For anyone that does not know where to get a goober burger in Denver:

http://www.cherrycricket.com


----------



## themastercheif

The heck is a goober burger?


----------



## pbui44

themastercheif said:


> The heck is a goober burger?




Check the website that I provided and look at their menu.

Edit: Hmmm... it is not on their menu, so look here:

http://www.weloveburgers.com/2011/02/cherry-cricket-denver-co/

Apparently, it is that new.


----------



## themastercheif

I checked when you posted it, and again now, still don't see anything on there about a goober burger.

I see a Greek sub with no Tzatziki, but nothing "goober".

Edit: alrighty then.


----------



## pbui44

Well, I still don't think that website is describing the goober burger enough, so I will show this:

http://m.yelp.com/biz_photos/cherry-cricket-denver?select=HtfZb2-0QWTuWv3X20SnsA

The goober burger has peanut butter (on the bun in the picture), fried egg, sautéed onions, and bacon.


----------



## x RELIC x

Sorry if the following ruins any appetite but this is what I think of when I read 'goober burger'.



Spoiler: Goober Burger







Less food talk, more gear talk.


----------



## TeamHiFiMAN

Hey all!
  
 Please stop by the HIFIMAN booth if you are attending RMAF 2015. Here are some photos taken from Day 1.
  
 We are exhibiting two new headphones, the Edition X and Edition S.


----------



## bearFNF




----------



## bretemm

Thanks, I ordered the new bifrost today, 
It says 1-3 business days to fill and it usually takes 4-5 days for fedex to deliver. 
I hope it comes early 





sheldaze said:


> The issue is the person attending the meet is unfamiliar with anything currently plugged into the Bifrost boxes that Schiit brought. So if he were to listen to Valhalla2, he would have no point of historical reference for comparison. I think people are finding a similar issue in that the Audeze LCD-4 is connected to an unfamiliar box - could be the box, or the headphones, or the synergy of the two that makes it sound good (I'm sure it sounds good at the meet). I think we'll have to wait for people who are familiar with the full stack stop by the Schiit booth and post their impressions, or until people start getting these in their homes - which should be this coming week!


----------



## Evshrug

pbui44 said:


> First RMAF attendee to get a goober burger afterwards is the first goober of Saturday night.






x relic x said:


> Sorry if the following ruins any appetite but this is what I think of when I read 'goober burger'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought the same thing, though an Elvis Burger type of deal sounds unappealing anyway.
We went to Larkburger, about 7 mins walk from the Marriot. I got a big tuna burger (very lightly cooked) and truffle-Parmesan fries, and the vanilla milkshake was unusually flavorful and very! I thought it was cool that they served everything on recyclable or compostable stuff, the actual "trash" can was way smaller than the regular trash. Coming here tomorrow for dinner!

Sorta edit: after I wrote the above, a fellow Head-Fi'er recognized me as I was taking a picture of the disposal station... LOL! Great talking to the gentleman, but wanted him to enjoy his time with his daughter.





teamhifiman said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Please stop by the HIFIMAN booth if you are attending RMAF 2015. Here are some photos taken from Day 1.
> 
> We are exhibiting two new headphones, the Edition X and Edition S.




Had a good time meeting Dr. Fang, and hearing my first HiFiMan's since the HE-400 (with velour pads).

The Edition X was super cool, alongside the HE1000 they were quite alike in show conditions, though I got to appreciate the Edition X more because I could hear my own music and play it straight off my iPhone (5S). More time will be spent tomorrow. The smoked-chrome finish of the EdX is pretty cool – I expected it to be purple from pictures, but it's actually very similar to the cylindrical enclosure of an Apple Mac Pro, and takes on a (darker) tint of the surrounding environment's color.

The Edition S, I assume that will be priced on the lower-mid level, was actually quite far along sonically. In my opinion it had good sound ingredients, just needed a little less of the treble ingredient and some ergonomics TLC, though I'm not sure if I made Dr. Fang understand that overall I thought it was coming along well and better than some other prototypes I've heard in the past.

I'll put more impressions in the other thread later.


----------



## Erebuxy

The LCD 4 is so beautiful. Really want to try it


----------



## Barra

erebuxy said:


> The LCD 4 is so beautiful. Really want to try it




It sounded beautiful too, I put some positive impressions on the 4 impression treads.


----------



## Erebuxy

barra said:


> It sounded beautiful too, I put some positive impressions on the 4 impression treads.


  

 I believe that, since LCD 3's sound is really beautiful, and LCD 4 is much more expensive than LCD 3


----------



## themastercheif

Last day of the event.  If there's anything you haven't tested out yet, be sure to get it done, and have fun!


----------



## velvetx

themastercheif said:


> Last day of the event.  If there's anything you haven't tested out yet, be sure to get it done, and have fun!




If you didn't get a chance to go to the Fostex booth make sure to give the T50RP MK3s a listen. You will be surprisingly shocked at not only the sound but the pricepoint.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah! I really liked the t50RP MKIII, but the TH900 and their $8,000 amp and their DAC was jaw dropping!


----------



## Evshrug

Anyone want to meet at Larkburger for lunch? It's like 10 minutes walk, really good Yelp reviews, ate there last night and the milkshakes and Tuna burger were FANtastic! We just arrived.


----------



## potkettleblack

Oh praise the baby jesus - why aren't there more lcd 4 impressions?
  
  
 You guys are not there to have fun, you are there to give me updates.


----------



## mscott58

potkettleblack said:


> Oh praise the baby jesus - why aren't there more lcd 4 impressions?
> 
> 
> You guys are not there to have fun, you are there to give me updates.




Most people write up their impressions after the show as not to lose time at the show during the day or the social time at night. I'd expect to see more impressions posted in the coming days. Cheers


----------



## bretemm

I'm wanting to hear some Schiit Bifrost reviews. 





mscott58 said:


> Most people write up their impressions after the show as not to lose time at the show during the day or the social time at night. I'd expect to see more impressions posted in the coming days. Cheers


----------



## Evshrug

Just curious, anyone ready to go to the airport?


----------



## joe

Impressions thread is *here*! Be sure to post all your impressions in that thread.


----------

